# Thomson 28mm silver seatpost



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

anyone know where to find one for a good price?


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Veltec still has some stock I think, they bought the last 50 or so that Thomson had.
I'm sure they'd blow them out to your shop...


----------

